# Hello Everyone



## Social_Renegade

I am new to this board as I just came over from the DC Junkies board where I got banned for life for speaking the truth and calling a female member that lacks ANY sense of reality a b**ch, censoring myself here cause I  dont want trouble. Anywho its all good because save for a few people that board SUCKED  A** anyways and was filled with backaswards retards anyways. Namely their biased hypocrite dumbf*ck moderator smurfherder.

I lean more to the far left on most views but welcome any opinion as long as your intelligent and you make enough sense. If you are far out ad a wingnut i will call you out and not afraid of attacks, I can dish it as well as take it. I btw can get along with just about anyone as long as you don't rub me the wrong way.

I hope to have a long stint on this board and look forward to healthy debate.

                                                                                               Kev.


----------



## del

welcome. we're a pretty open board.

check these out when you get a chance
http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/47455-usmb-rules-and-regulations.html

enjoy


----------



## California Girl

Welcome. 

Please don't give us your life story about your previous boards - we don't care. You want to cry about bans,  get a therapist. Here, we fight! 

BAAAAATTTTTLLLLLEEE!


----------



## hjmick

Are you fucking kidding me? A message board with a bitch, people who suck ass and are dumb fucks? You won't find any of that here.


----------



## asaratis

You can call people bitches here...if that's all you know how to do, have at it.







hjmick said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? A message board with a bitch, people who suck ass and are dumb fucks? You won't find any of that here.


Hey, hjmick!  Could you cut down on the fuckin' cussin' please?  We're tryin' to have a prayer meetin' next door.


----------



## hjmick

asaratis said:


> You can call people bitches here...if that's all you know how to do, have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me? A message board with a bitch, people who suck ass and are dumb fucks? You won't find any of that here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, hjmick!  Could you cut down on the fuckin' cussin' please?  We're tryin' to have a prayer meetin' next door.
Click to expand...


Woops... Sorry!


----------



## Ringel05

(Nonsensical replies - don'tcha just love em.)


----------



## Gatekeeper

Ringel05 said:


> (Nonsensical replies - don'tcha just love em.)



Holy Crap Ringel05, that set my pacemaker off, and I don't even have one. My fridge sure doesn't have desert like that falling out. Damn, I swallowed my gum.

Oh BTW, almost forgot what I was posting about.

 Welcome to USMB Social.


----------



## Conspiracist

Ringel05 said:


> (Nonsensical replies - don'tcha just love em.)



WOW! I just licked my eybrow!

Welcome


----------



## Big Black Dog

Welcome to the playground.  Be careful where you sit around here.  Liberals tend to pee in the sandbox.


----------



## bobbcat

> I btw can get along with just about anyone as long as you don't rub me the wrong way.


Appreciate the warning. 



> I hope to have a long stint on this board and look forward to healthy debate.


If that's the case, you may want to consider leaving terms such as 'wingnut' out of your lexicon.


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Ringel05

Gatekeeper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nonsensical replies - don'tcha just love em.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap Ringel05, that set my pacemaker off, and I don't even have one. My fridge sure doesn't have desert like that falling out. Damn, I swallowed my gum.
> 
> Oh BTW, almost forgot what I was posting about.
> 
> Welcome to USMB Social.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't swallow gum!


----------



## Gatekeeper

Ringel05 said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Nonsensical replies - don'tcha just love em.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Crap Ringel05, that set my pacemaker off, and I don't even have one. My fridge sure doesn't have desert like that falling out. Damn, I swallowed my gum.
> 
> Oh BTW, almost forgot what I was posting about.
> 
> Welcome to USMB Social.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldn't swallow gum!
Click to expand...


   Gives another meaning to "Blow it out your Ass"  LOL


----------



## turbotad

Okay - that's awesome.


----------



## RadiomanATL

turbotad said:


> Okay - that's awesome.



Dude, I'd petition for a new name man.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like a grand welcome


----------

